# NC Noobie



## sunbun09 (May 24, 2010)

Hey ya'll, my name is Sunny and I am 15 years old. I started out shooting about a year ago, but because of school I didn't do it as much as I wanted to. Last weekend was my first real shoot and I have to say it was awesome, the Maryland Shooters were really nice! :high5:

~Sunny~


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

sunbun09 said:


> Hey ya'll, my name is Sunny and I am 15 years old. I started out shooting about a year ago, but because of school I didn't do it as much as I wanted to. Last weekend was my first real shoot and I have to say it was awesome, the Maryland Shooters were really nice! :high5:
> 
> ~Sunny~


Welcome to archery Sunny...glad to have another NC field shooter in the mix....Now tell Dion to drag you out to Durham County for the SE sectional this weekend...


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

WElcome welcome


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

welcome to AT glad to see more fro NC


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Always great to see more NC shooters / bowhunters join


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Welcome to archery Sunny...glad to have another NC field shooter in the mix....Now tell Dion to drag you out to Durham County for the SE sectional this weekend...


Thats right send him to the best range in the SE.

It also has some of the "easiest" targets in the SE :wink:

Welcome to AT Sunny !!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Thats right send him to the best range in the SE.
> 
> It also has some of the "easiest" targets in the SE :wink:
> 
> Welcome to AT Sunny !!!


Chris, Sunny is a "she" :secret: She and her dad (Dion) have made several trips to DCWC already. 

Welcome to AT Sunny - looking forward to seeing you and Dad again this weekend.

Prag


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to AT Sunny!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome Sunny, good to see more of us North Carolinians on here!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sunny. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## dswaney09 (Apr 27, 2009)

psargeant said:


> Welcome to archery Sunny...glad to have another NC field shooter in the mix....Now tell Dion to drag you out to Durham County for the SE sectional this weekend...




Hehe, we're heading out to Raleigh tomorrow morning for the shot!~ :wink: (btw, this is sunny on my dad's account xD)


----------



## Sycamore Hill (May 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

